#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  獸相關網站推薦區

## Fenrir

> 歡迎在此推薦大家發現的好站 最好能說明自己逛過的感想 
> 當然如果內容有限制級內容請務必註明


Side-A
http://atjinks.hp.infoseek.co.jp/index.html

(芬仔是日文白痴...看不懂^^")
http://www7.ocn.ne.jp/~life-p/

(同上^^")
http://www.eonet.ne.jp/~serval/index.html

卯月間(以BR的XION為主...變成 美型男 ...汗)
http://usayu.itigo.jp/

-縮小運中-(<=不知是啥意思...不過很"萌")
http://lieferant.hp.infoseek.co.jp/

人畜共通傳染病(站長的 紋章 很讚喔)
http://www5b.biglobe.ne.jp/~zoonosis/top.htm

ATLAS ANIMA(多種獸族頭象...不確定= =)
http://toraiwa.cside21.com/hokan/kockanis.htm

紫姬星
http://haori-k.hp.infoseek.co.jp/

日本的狼男同好名簿(整理過的最大宗連結...汗)
http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/neko-...umei/meibo.htm

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
芬仔真的看不太懂日文...有錯誤的地方請多多包涵...(汗^^")
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Sonic Adolph

棒呀~><！
我的最愛又收進了一個了！><


LunAtic DragOn
http://fweb.midi.co.jp/~g-river/
一個龍的網站，畫很棒的啊！><

----------


## Fenrir

對神話有興趣的獸友可以來這看看....內容蠻多的不過有些還在建檔
芬仔之前在看北歐神話的時候發現的...不知道有沒有人有興趣吼^^"
若要看七大罪請點 惡魔=>西洋惡魔=>惡魔學
撩亂館-惡魔大典
http://www.fantasy.org.tw/yhvh/library/beings/

----------


## MINE

是一位叫李小鏡的攝影家的數位作品
http://www.daniellee.com/

從這個BLOG看來的:
http://www.wretch.cc/blog/veronialee&article_id=1315792

----------


## 芬狼

> 歡迎在此推薦大家發現的好站 最好能說明自己逛過的感想 
> 當然如果內容有限制級內容請務必註明


http://www.geocities.jp/naotablue23/top.htm
很棒的網站
畫的真的很好
覺得是同一個系列的

----------


## J.C.

歡迎在此推薦大家發現的好站 最好能說明自己逛過的感想
當然如果內容有限制級內容請務必註明



這是我偶然逛DA發現的動物塑像網站 作者相當強 以製作塑像為委託喔
當然價格是很貴 但是做的真好啊~~
http://www.tailchaser-sushi.com/

幾個他人委託的的作品 這些要美金110以上
http://www.tailchaser-sushi.com/art/...s/chatadar.jpg

http://www.tailchaser-sushi.com/art/...ubisSculpt.jpg

這要五十塊左右
http://www.tailchaser-sushi.com/art/...yronSculpt.jpg

好酷的龍~~
http://www.tailchaser-sushi.com/art/...haosDragon.jpg

其他不錯的
http://www.tailchaser-sushi.com/art/...utumngryph.jpg
http://www.tailchaser-sushi.com/art/...rAmazonian.jpg
http://www.tailchaser-sushi.com/art/...m=10&sort=date

大家慢慢看喔
啊...有時間我也想做啊....

----------


## 鳴龍

做的好棒喔,栩栩如生的好想要一支喔
不過那個價錢~"~(沒辦法,他有本錢貴)
唉~我時是看圖乾過癮就好了~

----------


## 狼王白牙

他的作品很不錯喔~ 委託之後還不一定有時間馬上做呢

這就是慢工出細活吧

作者的自畫像是...紫色的..獅子? 有馬的鬃毛跟龍的翅?

總之也是幻想生物摟

----------


## MINE

在請孤狗大神的時候突然發現的網站
(跟我本來要找的差了十萬里就是了XD)
http://www.artfarm.co.jp/TatadoHeave...abusdiary.html

有養動物的人也幫他們寫一下吧^^

--
不知為何
看到時間流動
事物的改換
就有一種感動...

----------


## J.C.

http://www.dragonduststudios.com/
以龍的圖片居多
畫得相當不錯

----------


## J.C.

狗窩俱樂部
http://kennelclub.coyote-tangent.com/

一群國外的有名畫家最近在製作的一個共同創作
設計雄性狗獸人的54張撲克牌圖案 每張種類不同 而且都要性感姿勢喔
這個網站可以看到目前製作的圖片 還有參與畫家的介紹

(可惜我到現在才搞清楚他們在幹麻 不然還真想參加一下呢)

----------


## J.C.

新版忍者龜作者的網站
在comic的地方可以找到忍者龜的作品
http://leseanthomas.com/

不過我個人還是比較喜歡以前的造型 例如動畫版前幾集的那種樣子 
新版的好方塊....

----------


## J.C.

美國動物插畫家 Matthew Hillier的作品

http://www.matthewhillierart.com/

Matthew Hillier  （馬修賀利爾） 野生動植物藝術家協會會員，原籍英國白金漢郡，後移居美國，德韋達郡大學商業藝術系畢業。畢業後即以三幅作品參加英國皇家藝術院畫展，其後不久作品便進入克利斯蒂拍賣行銷售。1995 年獲得世界野生動植物基金會藝術大獎。 1998 年獲佛羅里達野生動植物協會、西方藝術博覽會的個人精品獎,  並在1997 和 1998 兩年獲最優秀動物藝術家獎。 
馬修在幼年時受在博物館擔任設計師的父親的影響而走上繪畫道路。馬修曾經是一個水彩插畫家，慣用樹膠水彩，是一個小有名氣的畫家。他父親很希望他能一直走這條道路，但不久後馬修卻轉向壓克力繪畫，進而從一名插畫家轉變成了一個野生動植物藝術家。為了尋找繪畫主題，馬修拜訪了非洲好幾次，印度, 歐洲和東南亞部分地區也留下了他的足跡，大型貓科動物、犀牛、水鳥成為了他這個時期的繪畫的主角。
馬修不喜歡參照照片繪畫，他在旅行中帶著自己的速寫本記錄下那些野性的時刻。按他自己的話說“他（速寫草圖）能讓我把握住我的主要（第一）感覺。”

(上文轉貼自幻想論壇 http://www.fantasy-studio.com)

----------


## J.C.

http://bestiarycards.com/artwork.php

由一群國外有名畫家共同創作的動物撲克牌
每張圖裡都有撲克花色隱藏在裡面 相當有趣喔

以前我曾經看過裡面一部分的作品
看到這個站才知道是怎麼回事 ^^;

----------


## 夜月之狼

邊丟牌還要邊數點數XD

不過很好看呢>w<

買得到嗎?XD

----------


## 影狼

本狼也來貼一個 如有重複純屬巧合 XD

http://www.animalsanimals.com
動物動物網站
有很多動物的照片(狼超多的!) 要先註冊才能看圖 本狼的大頭照跟簽名檔就是在上面找的喔~ amused.gif

----------


## 萊姆罐頭

霹靂特警(工)貓-swat kats  美國的論壇(全英文...無限震撼彈)
http://www.swatkats.us/forum/

今天看到卡通頻道重撥
(好懷念...在我國小的時候就被T-Bone炸到  現在又被炸一次)
所以就上網查
剛進去看的時候
發現...已經過了那麼久還有獸在上面發表
想想已經是好久以前的卡通
還是魅力如此的大

P.S.在裡面有看到swat kats的表情符號

----------


## sanari

http://www.aledonrex.com/
今天在網上找到的獸人作品的網站

----------


## 狼王白牙

麻煩一下各位版友，想要推薦網站的話，請附上介紹以及自己逛過的心得，

不要只留下網址，否則就失去推薦的意義了；

並且歡迎大家直接提報到 *樂園友站連結系統* ，讓樂園成為一個獸相關入口網站

有勳章可以拿喔  (笑)  謝謝各位的合作。

----------


## fofocat

玄谷狂屈的玄谷屋
http://ww81.tiki.ne.jp/~kurotani/

蠻讚的說
不過好像不是只有一個人畫
他的連結
可以連到一堆獸人連結

----------


## wingwolf

剛才搜圖時發現的。畫得很棒呢，而且都是獸和獸人。
http://www.matt-willard.com/index.html

----------


## 諾藍

熱血克狼
(這裡有他所繪的圖...個人覺得不錯看....@@" 希望大家可以去看看 裡面的連結也有連到滿多地方的，不過小獸沒點進去看過就是了。[汗]  PS:留言版&文字創作...不能用  [這不是我的啊!別誤會。])
 けもの 
(這好像個討論版....)

小獸又太過無聊去亂找一些怪怪的網站啦! >w<"...  (啊!別打我!...逃)

----------


## 環伐貳閃

剛才在找獸圖時
猛然發現了一個畫得超讚的網
一進去就被他給萌到了
裡面的圖雖然不多,但每張都超超超可愛的~
相信有不少獸會跟小獸一樣被他萌到吧!

http://nibiirostamp.xxxxxxxx.jp/index.html
相當驚人的網址(一堆X= =)

順便問一下
因為狼王大說要去"樂園友站連結系統 "作連結
但我完全看不懂那要怎麼用耶.....=W=
有誰會用嗎?

----------

